# The Rabbit Hole-equipment list



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Panasonic PT-Ae 4000u
~135" Cream and Sugar Ultra painted screen
Onkyo TX-SR 608
Yamaha AX 330(oldie but goodie) driving a trial sonosub build
Kenwood KR-V7030(rescued from the sally ann) driving other subs

PolkAudio RTi 10 front L&R
PolkAudio LSi C center 
PolkAudio RTi 10 rear surround

Peerless SLS 10" x2 in DIY sealed enclosures
"nextec" (read no name) 15" sub DIY sonosub tuned to ~17hz

Playstation 3 (doubling as BD player)
X-box 360 Elite
Nintendo Wii
Dell Optiplex 745 HTPC(updated and optimized-also a rescue unit)

2-channel system(living room)
HarmonKardon AVR 135
Paradigm Titan v.2


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Basic system is the same. Changes include...

Yamaha AX 330 is resting in a cupboard, soon to move upstairs to the 2 channel system
DIY sealed Peerless subs are on their way upstairs to join the 2 channel system
Kenwood amp drives the new sub(some day I'll have a real amp for this)
CSS Trio 12 Front Loaded Horn in full function and service in all it's ominous glory


----------

